# Ping adjustable putters



## t_osulliv (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all
I'm a 1st time contributor but long time viewer. Anyway to the point at the start of the summer I purchased a Ping Scottsdale TR adjustable putter and I loved it but about 3 weeks ago I started to feel a slight wobble like the shaft was moving inside the grip. Although the grip wasn't moving up or down or freely spinning on the shaft it did give the feeling it was loose which as u can imagine was very off putting (excuse the pun ;-) ).I took it back to the shop I purchased it from and they said they would send it back to ping and I should get it back in about two weeks fixed or replaced as it's still under warranty. Fast forward to today I get the call my putter is ready for collecting. Glad to be getting my putter back I headed off to collect it and to my annoyance the putter was given back to me A. Not even fixed and B. the loose grip feeling was even worse than when I gave it in to be fixed in the first place. Has anyone else had this kind of problem with the adjustable ping putters or experienced this kind of bad customer service from ping.


----------



## macca64 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have one and not had a problem, apart from I can't use the bloody thing, not much help I know, but thought i'd mention it:blah:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2013)

Very rare for Ping not to give top quality service. My cynical mind would say did the retailer actually send it back or try to fix it themselves?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

I wonder what your cynical mind say if it wasn't a manufacturer that fills your bag ? TM for example


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 29, 2013)

Today I had a go with the adjustable shea h I bought last week and noticed a feel of it moving near too of grip (I play it at 33").

it seemed to just vanish though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder what your cynical mind say if it wasn't a manufacturer that fills your bag ? TM for example 

Click to expand...

I use to play TM And taking the TM Tour Preferreds out tomorrow so a mute point n'est pas. I think the majority on here would say Ping have a fantastic reputation and while errors and mistakes happen it seems unusual to send a club back and it to come back with exactly the same flaw hence my surprise. Or maybe you just like disagreeing with me  :lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I use to play TM And taking the TM Tour Preferreds out tomorrow so a mute point n'est pas. I think the majority on here would say Ping have a fantastic reputation and while errors and mistakes happen it seems unusual to send a club back and it to come back with exactly the same flaw hence my surprise. Or maybe you just like disagreeing with me  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it was too easy 

And you are on the opposite scale of golfer too me so it's going to be hard to agree on things


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very rare for Ping not to give top quality service. My cynical mind would say did the retailer actually send it back or try to fix it themselves?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			I wonder what your cynical mind say if it wasn't a manufacturer that fills your bag ? TM for example 

Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree with Homer, that is very out of character for Ping Customer Service.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm inclined to agree with Homer, that is very out of character for Ping Customer Service.
		
Click to expand...

oo:



:lol:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2013)

Have had a Scottsdale TR Shea H since May (thanks Ping & GM) have adjusted its length more times than I would care to admit and absolutely ZERO problems.

Also would agree with Homer (for once) & Hawkeye that, based upon personal previous experience, Ping provide some of the best after sales service in the golf trade.


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it correct that the grip can't be changed on these putters?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2013)

slicer79 said:



			Is it correct that the grip can't be changed on these putters?
		
Click to expand...

As I understand it only Ping's own replacement grip can be used.


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 29, 2013)

That's a downside for anyone who likes using a Super Stroke or equivalent style grip


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2013)

I won one earlier in the year and I've had no problems with it at all. Then again I adjusted it once and have left it since then. Putting still rubbish though, but that's not the putters fault.


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 30, 2013)

Send Ping a email explaining the problem and serial number of club and I'm sure they will reply within 24 hrs. Great customer service normally


----------



## delc (Nov 30, 2013)

No problems so far with my adjustable length Ping Scotsdale TR Shea putter, which I have had for 3 months.


----------



## Matty2803 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think you should email ping. I've got the same putter and when adjusting it, I need to make sure its square.  No problems with grip tho


----------



## PAUL FOWLER (Jun 11, 2014)

Same as you mate. Last week my putter started to click on back swing. Took it back to American Golf and was told as you were that they would send back to Ping. its been a week since and waiting for the call. I will keep you updated.


----------



## LinksTurf (Jun 11, 2014)

I have had a Senita TR adjustable since November. No problems at all. Very well built.


----------



## delc (Jun 11, 2014)

Not had any problems with my adjustable Ping putter, so far anyway.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2014)

Finally found the Ketsch putter to try but they only had the adjustable model and I'm looking for the standard, 34 inch. Shame they didn't have one as it's a delight. Balanced, great feel and confident inspiring. I just need to hunt a bit further for what I want. I don't like the adjustable shaft. It doesn't look right to my eye.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Finally found the Ketsch putter to try but they only had the adjustable model and I'm looking for the standard, 34 inch. Shame they didn't have one as it's a delight. Balanced, great feel and confident inspiring. I just need to hunt a bit further for what I want. I don't like the adjustable shaft. It doesn't look right to my eye.
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw at The Grove you weren't doing too badly with your existing putter.  Are you sure you need a new one?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			From what I saw at The Grove you weren't doing too badly with your existing putter.  Are you sure you need a new one?
		
Click to expand...

My head says no but my stroke says it could be time to change. I might wait until the Ketsch is more widely available later in the year and think again and see if I can get the non-adjustable version


----------



## Dave B (Jun 11, 2014)

It's ironic, Ping won't let you buy online as they want to ensure that your clubs are the right length, lie and grip size to suit you yet they sell an adjustable length putter instead of one that is the right length 

On another note one of my friends has one of the adjustable putters and it's transformed his game. He loves it and has no problems however I can't get over the metal bobble at the bottom of the grip and think it spoils what would be an otherwise very good design


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2014)

Dave B said:



			I can't get over the metal bobble at the bottom of the grip and think it spoils what would be an otherwise very good design
		
Click to expand...

This is what puts me off buying the adjustable one. It just gets in the eyeline and I don't like looking at it. With putting being a confidence thing as much as anything this is a problem and why I want the non adjustable which seems like hens teeth at the moment


----------



## t_osulliv (Jun 11, 2014)

PAUL FOWLER said:



			Same as you mate. Last week my putter started to click on back swing. Took it back to American Golf and was told as you were that they would send back to Ping. its been a week since and waiting for the call. I will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul
  Just to let u know I did get my issue sorted with a new putter but it took over a month,I  hope it doesn't take as long to resolve ur issue.


----------



## delc (Jun 11, 2014)

Dave B said:



			It's ironic, Ping won't let you buy online as they want to ensure that your clubs are the right length, lie and grip size to suit you yet they sell an adjustable length putter instead of one that is the right length 

Click to expand...

If it's adjustable within a range of lengths (31-39"), it has to be right somewhere in that range! As with other Ping putters, it's available in a choice of lies. +/- 4 degrees.  Mine is set to 32,5" length btw.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm fairly certain the Ketsch is only available in adjustable or 35" fixed length in traditional. Then you have counterbalanced too.

Might be waiting a long time to find a 34" fixed length unless willing to take a hacksaw to one.


----------



## macca64 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			It's ironic, Ping won't let you buy online as they want to ensure that your clubs are the right length, lie and grip size to suit you yet they sell an adjustable length putter instead of one that is the right length 

On another note one of my friends has one of the adjustable putters and it's transformed his game. He loves it and has no problems however I can't get over the metal bobble at the bottom of the grip and think it spoils what would be an otherwise very good design
		
Click to expand...

Never noticed it to be honest,( the bobble) prob panicking over wot side of the hole I'm going to miss...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			I'm fairly certain the Ketsch is only available in adjustable or 35" fixed length in traditional. Then you have counterbalanced too.

Might be waiting a long time to find a 34" fixed length unless willing to take a hacksaw to one.
		
Click to expand...

Defintely suppose to be available in 34 inches. http://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/product.php/6315/ping-golf-ketsch-putter


----------



## LinksTurf (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't say I have expert knowledge on this, but I wonder if the Scottsdale listing is a mistake Homer. Although the dropdown menu on Scottsdales website offers 34 inches, the description only mentions 35 inches and Pings own website only mentions 35 (Conventional) and 38 (counterbalanced).

http://ping.com/clubs/puttersdetail.aspx?id=16554

plus of course the adjustable versions.


----------

